# Hawes knee surgery a success; no microfracture!!!11



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/424960.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Just spoke to Jeff Hawes, the father of Kings rookie center Spencer Hawes, and he said this morning's arthroscopic surgery in Seattle was a success.
> "It went great," Jeff Hawes said. "They did it cleanly and quickly, and he’s champing at the bit to get back. He understands the process, and he’s just excited and anxious to get playing. It's been frustrating for him."
> According to Jeff Hawes, microfracture surgery was "never discussed" and will not be needed.
> - Sam Amick


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/008613.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*The Kings said they expect Hawes to begin rehabilitation immediately and to begin basketball activity in three weeks. The team expects him back at full strength within four to five weeks.
*
http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/424960.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hawes is bearer of good news



> Spencer Hawes drove down from Seattle on Friday as part of the road back from knee surgery, rejoining the Kings for the first time since the operation. He responded to embraces from teammates with smiles and encouraging news.
> 
> "Every day since two or three days after, it's felt better and better," he said. "The swelling is down. Your mind tells you it might be farther along than it really is, but it feels better than it has in a long time."
> 
> ...


----------

